

Apple, labels talk music in the cloud - ALee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-10438375-261.html

======
azeemazhar2
Ok. So this could be uncomfortable news for the guys at Spotify. Anyone else
find them selves still buying music from iTunes?

